
GitHub is your resume so keep your resume in GitHub - soggypopsicle
http://www.davidhampgonsalves.com/Markdown-resume/
======
jsaxton86
As mentioned several times, Github is not your resume. At the very least, it's
not mine. Sure, I have a github profile, but the little side projects there
don't really have anything to do with my professional work (most recently,
data deduplication and video processing).

Also, LaTeX can produce much, much better resumes than markdown. Here's a link
to my (extremely dated) resume using the moderncv template:
[http://jsaxton.com/resume.pdf](http://jsaxton.com/resume.pdf)

It's great for a number of reasons:

1: It immediately gets the attention of the hiring manager, since it looks way
better than the typical MS Word resume.

2: It's really easy to edit. If I want to add an item, I just add "/item Did
X". It's great.

3: It's plaintext, so you can throw it in git, which is really nice. Since I
don't want the public to know if I'm updating my resume, I keep my resume in a
private git repository (the same private repo where I keep all my Coursera
work).

~~~
pearjuice
I am sorry but that CV needs some spacing. The font rendering might be top
notch but it's way too cramped.

------
czbond
No it's not. Github only shows an extremely small portion of the story. If you
plan to be seen as a straight code monkey - sure. My github is practically
empty because I'm doing high quality work that people would prefer I not
share. Also, github doesn't capture much more than the capability to slign
code.

~~~
daned
It disappoints me that so few people here read the linked article. This
article talks about writing your resume in markdown and only tangentially
mentioned git at all in that writing it in markdown will make it versionable.
The only direct mention of github is a link to a repo that converts resumes to
pdf.

~~~
factotum
Perhaps the link title should more accurately describe the post content, then.
It's up to the author and link submitter to clearly communicate.

~~~
bentcorner
Sure, but does that justify commenting on a link without even reading the
content?

Keeping your resume in source control makes sense, whatever technology you end
up using is completely up to you, all you _really_ need is changelist history.

------
krstck
Glad to see some pushback on this whole "Github is your resume" thing. I know
I'm not the only person whose employer demands that their code be kept closed-
source. My Github profile is full of weird little experiments and is
definitely not meant to be some kind of polished, "hey please hire me!". Feel
free to ask me about what's in there, but it's not some kind of showcase of my
best work. Everything in there (that's public) is just stuff I've done for
fun.

I feel like programmers should all realize this, which makes me think that the
people that are going to be "judging" based on what's in there are not exactly
people that are equipped to know if I'm a good programmer or not anyway.

------
erichmond
I wouldn't state it as intensely as justizin, but I agree with him. ~60% of
programmers I'd call first to work on a project with me don't even have a
github account.

Github is a great resume if you're young and don't have real work experience,
if you want to change "tracks" and show you have skills in a different domain,
or if you really love and support open-source.

I guess it's a self-resolving problem as companies who take not having github
activity as a negative probably aren't places people without github account
would want to work anyway.

~~~
justizin
i was more going after these angles:

    
    
      (a) once upon a time, it was _expected_ of a competent developer to be able to run a server with a web server and a resume html file.  putting your resume in github is no more impressive than putting your resume in your personal wikipedia profile.
    
      (b) some of us have been programming a lot longer than github has been around, and it does not come close to effectively showing community contribution over such a career.
    
      (c) as someone responding to my original comment noted, not all code can be published.  i have a lot of commits, even in github, which you can't see.
    

All that said, I do expect people increasingly to examine github for recent
community work, I would be concerned with someone who had never used it,
though outside the fad bubble of the sf mission, a lot of people are using
bitbucket and - GASP - hosting their own git repos.

GitHub is a great tool, a useful community 'hub', but also a SPOF and a
relatively young player in the source control space.

I can say from experience, however, it's just very frustrating to have a
recruiter say that some founders ten years your junior who probably have a
great idea and could be great to work for want to see a github profile.

kids, i helped build Rackspace, without which there would be no GitHub. Give
those old-timers a call. ;)

Anyway, this debate may not be fair to OP who was just showing how to use GH
to host actual resume. There are some advantages, but really, fire up a $5
DigitalOcean VM and show me that you know about code running some way other
than foreground in your laptop console.

------
philjackson
Here's mine, [http://philcv.com/](http://philcv.com/). It's also generated
from Github and a simple push to gh-pages has changes up. It's HTML, but
modular and would be easy enough to convert the chunkier bits of text to
markdown.

If you hit print you'll get a stylesheet suitable for distributing a PDF... or
printing.

You can even change the colour theme with the left/right arrow keys, but
that's just to help me pick a colour scheme, rather than a feature of the CV
itself.

------
insteadof
Clear case of: [http://www.npr.org/2014/04/01/297690717/why-doesnt-
america-r...](http://www.npr.org/2014/04/01/297690717/why-doesnt-america-read-
anymore)

------
timbre
The linked article (title "Painless Resumes With Markdown") doesn't even
mention GitHub.

------
rgrau
Why not keep your resume as pure git repo? That's more in the spirit of git,
no? That way you could even track ppl's CV for updates. (More of a joke than a
real CV [https://github.com/kidd/Me](https://github.com/kidd/Me) )

~~~
ozh
now that's a resume in Github :)

------
JoshTriplett
Honestly, Ohloh works far better as a resume than Github; the vast majority of
the projects I contribute to live elsewhere.

Even better, though, I have a real resume, much of which consists of a section
"Open Source Project Experience": several paragraphs explaining the biggest
projects I've contributed to, what I've done, and how that work is
significant. That section in particular works _very_ well with potential
employers/interviewers. THat works far better than just saying "there's my
work over there, evaluate it yourself".

------
justizin
github is not your fucking resume, whippersnappers.

~~~
fvox13
Couldn't agree more. Once, in an interview, I was asked for a link to my
"Github resume". I replied, "I don't have one. I get _paid_ to write code." I
got the job.

~~~
torrent-of-ions
Everything I've ever done is on my github account. I also get paid to code.

~~~
CWIZO
Well, for the majority of us that is not the case. If you work for Mozilla (or
something like that) then great, but to expect the same from everyone is just
ridiculous.

------
lifeisstillgood
Wow - there is a lot of hating going down here, and it took me a while to work
it out. The majority seems to be "But _my_ employer won't let me Open Source
my work". Well, yes.

We are entering a world where companies will have to compete to hire harder
than ever before. Coding is a job that _can_ be done anywhere in the world -
so if they want to hire the "best" the companies need to be the most
attractive.

OR ...

They need to guarantee low risk.

If you work in a company that does not expect to release some work product as
open source, then it is not a company that is going to compete on that world
stage.

If so then look at its approach to keeping employees safe and risk free - no
layoffs, a nice profitable niche to exploit, no exploitation, no crazy
deadlines, nice low turnover of staff.

If the company you work for is not competing for talent, nor is it giving you
low risk in return for your work, then I strongly suggest you update your CV,
on github or not.

PS

JoshTriplett comments are the sanest - in short "I have a github account for
bugs I fix on major projects. I put that in my normal CV along with _why what
I did was important_ "

Now that is how to use a github account. I have some catching up to do.

------
SchizoDuckie
Github is not your resume.

[http://osrc.dfm.io/](http://osrc.dfm.io/)

You can generate an open source report card based on your profile, but you
should not see github as your CV:

[https://blog.jcoglan.com/2013/11/15/why-github-is-not-
your-c...](https://blog.jcoglan.com/2013/11/15/why-github-is-not-your-cv/)

~~~
Peroni
Two reasons you shouldn't cite James' post as an argument:

1\. He blocks HN traffic (hence the idiotic octopus gif)

2\. His post is incredibly inaccurate and simply wrong on so many levels

------
there4
Nice to see this getting some publicity. The markdown-resume-js project that
this uses is based on my own markdown resume project at
[https://github.com/there4/markdown-
resume](https://github.com/there4/markdown-resume).

It's a project that generates both html and pdf versions of a resume written
in markdown. It's distributed as a phar file so you can keep a copy in your
bin folder and just keep your resume.md in it's own repo.

This was originally a way to experiment with css descendant selectors and
learning more about the capabilities of wkhtmltopdf. It's limited compared to
LaTex, but it's reasonable for a simple resume.

~~~
c0brac0bra
Thanks for your work! I'm the author of markdown-resume-js and it wouldn't
exist if I didn't have your repo to blatantly rip-off :)

I'm actually surprise the library is getting any use at all. I hacked it
together over a week after being frustrated with the options out there, then
finding yours and wanting the same thing in node.

------
qwerta
Quite opposite. Github is an anti-resume for dedicated hackers. You should not
mention it, if you want to get 'normal' job in some corporation.

\- github shows you spend too much time programming outside of daily job

\- it shows how much more productive you are outside of work, possibly
creating some uncomfortable questions for your boss.

\- running project with 10K+ users could interfere with your daily job

\- companies prefer younger 'not so much' experienced people who just follow

\- most companies have strict ban on any open-source activities outside of
job, advanced Githubers are filtered out even before interview.

------
maxk42
You'd have to be a goddamn idiot to put your phone number and email address
directly into a git repo or gist.

I get enough spam from recruiters on LinkedIn thank-you-very-much.

~~~
daned
Maybe not my real phone number but Google Voice number? Sure, who cares?

------
taude
What do you all do when they require it to be in Word, then? While I could
just have a resume on at my personal site, about 99.9999999% of every job I've
ever applied for, through a recruiter or not, has required my resume in Word
format.

Also, I have several resumes, depending on the role of the job I'm
applying/striving for.

But I appreciate the sentiment of using GitHub for a document version manager.

~~~
X-Istence
I've had a Word document as my resume, but these days while using LaTeX I just
have a PDF.

This has had two good benefits.

1\. Recruiters can no longer modify my resume easily to match their
requirements. Yes, I've caught some recruiters modifying my resume they sent
on to the company to include more keywords. (Which incidentally is also why I
bring my resume to jobs with me) 2\. I can have a more consistent formatting
that is enforced. I've found that even with Microsoft Word different versions
across platforms would display my resume differently.

Even if recruiters/companies require Word documents, most of them are more
than willing to take a PDF instead. Most online forms that pull information
out of a resume can pull information out of a PDF just as well as out of a
Word document.

------
wyager
I have a dedicated email for my Github profile. Interestingly, I've received
several unprompted job offers at that email, which is not the email listed on
my resume. So there are at least some groups (most of these were startups) who
may be hiring based off Github profiles alone.

------
drivingmenuts
Depends on the company. The majority of companies that I work with would not
even have heard of github, much less know how to extract information from it
(in any meaningful sense).

A smaller percentage wouldn't care one way or the other.

The idea that github is a resume is, to my mind, wishful thinking at best.

------
ragsagar
I am using rst2pdf and github for keeping my resume.
[http://github.com/ragsagar/resume](http://github.com/ragsagar/resume)

------
Infinitesimus
Repost:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7732025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7732025)

~~~
daned
Did you click on this link? It is not the same as the one you linked to.

------
dalek2point3
is it possible to get this resume exported to Pdf? I might consider it in that
case, but i dont really have that much trouble using Latex and it really is
quite beautiful once it comes out. Thanks Latex template makers!

~~~
daned
What resume template for LaTeX do you like?

~~~
dalek2point3
I personally like this one: [http://jblevins.org/projects/cv-
template/](http://jblevins.org/projects/cv-template/)

~~~
daned
Thanks!

------
egfx
Github is not my resume. Stackoverflow is a piece of my resume.

------
bjr-
It's not styled for print.

~~~
recursive
Who's printing?

~~~
eswat
HR and interviewers.

Even though it will be developers looking at your GitHub profile, if they are
looking to interview a batch of people they’ll likely pass off a bunch of
“resumes” to HR to be printed and reviewed by others and used in interviews.

------
a3voices
I just got two great job offers without showing them a GitHub account. So this
is b.s.

